# Wanted : record player



## Mattuk (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi, 

Does anyone know where I can purchase a record player or if anyone is selling one? I know they have DJ decks in places like virgin but I'm not looking for something that technical or pricey I just want to be able to play a few vinyls on it. 

Thanks in advance

Matt


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

Mattuk said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know where I can purchase a record player or if anyone is selling one? I know they have DJ decks in places like virgin but I'm not looking for something that technical or pricey I just want to be able to play a few vinyls on it.
> 
> ...


Been looking for a while now myself, and there are none. Closest I got was Stanton which is officially distributed from Jordan - but the seller doesn't seem one bit interested in doing business (i can send you a link if you want to try - just pm me). You are better off looking at eBay for this.

I can also advise looking at Souq[dot]com and Dubizzle[dot]com - just google it for correct URL's - but it'll be a hit and miss affair.

As for cartridges/needles, you'll have to look abroad as well. PM me if you want to more info on this as well.


----------

